

SeatMe is hiring - zbowling
http://www.seatme.com/jobs/
YC reject. Was swallowed up into another startup, got funded, and looking to grow my team.
======
zbowling
I was a recent YC reject. I got swallowed up into another startup, got funded,
and looking to grow my team.

